# Excessive ice buildup in front wheel wells



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Daughter's "new" 2016. She came home this past weekend, and was complaining that there was excessive ice buildup around her front wheels. Went out to look and it was really bad, worst Ive seen....all the way around the wheel well. Had to chisel the ice out to get the wheel clear again. While doing this, I noticed that the wheel well liners are "fuzzy" -- its the only way I can describe the texture. They are not smooth plastic as Ive seen in every other GM car Ive ever had. 
IMO, this promotes the problem, as it gives the ice something to latch onto and build against. Has anyone else had this issue? What was your solution?
Is there maybe another make of wheel arch liner made that is smooth, or is this possibly a '16-only problem that GM may have changed later? Thanks for any info.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I haven't noticed it being worse on my Volt (which has the felt-like liners - common on many new vehicles now) than our Cruze (1st gen - so regular hard plastic liners). I just kicked off build-up off the Cruze yesterday that literally was the entire back of the front wheelhouses, all the way to the wheel.

The Volt hasn't moved in probably a month, so it's completely devoid of any of that, thankfully, but it's been through many winters and I've never had an issue with any extra ice buildup than the Cruze.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

thebac said:


> Daughter's "new" 2016. She came home this past weekend, and was complaining that there was excessive ice buildup around her front wheels. Went out to look and it was really bad, worst Ive seen....all the way around the wheel well. Had to chisel the ice out to get the wheel clear again. While doing this, I noticed that the wheel well liners are "fuzzy" -- its the only way I can describe the texture. They are not smooth plastic as Ive seen in every other GM car Ive ever had.
> IMO, this promotes the problem, as it gives the ice something to latch onto and build against. Has anyone else had this issue? What was your solution?
> Is there maybe another make of wheel arch liner made that is smooth, or is this possibly a '16-only problem that GM may have changed later? Thanks for any info.


I have that issue. I just knock mine off too like MP81.

You could try to sand the fender liners smooth.

Or you could call a gm parts department and ask them if they make a smooth plastic fender liner.

Or you could have one custom made.

Or she could drive something with more ground clearance in the winter, like a truck, to avoid the issue all together.

Those are the only solutions I can come up with.

Anyone else have any ideas to help?
@TDCruze @Blasirl l @Thebigzeus @snowwy66


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

All gen 2 Cruzes have this compressed fabric or whatever "fuzzy" material as front and rear inner fender liners. Think all GM went that way.

At first I thought how cheap, but I have had plastic liners break from cold impacts and stone damage. So, these are actually a better way to go.

I haven't really noticed them being any worse than the old smooth plastic for snow accumulations. It happens to all cars, SUVs and Trucks. It has to do with temperature and moisture content of the snow. Just cars usually have tighter clearances and accumulation is more problematic.

Best thing to do is try to knock it out right away, don't park it for the night and let the stuff freeze up hard. Then it doesn't come out very easy.

I don't think there is any aftermarket inner fender liner. If there is I doubt it will make a difference.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thebac said:


> Daughter's "new" 2016. She came home this past weekend, and was complaining that there was excessive ice buildup around her front wheels. Went out to look and it was really bad, worst Ive seen....all the way around the wheel well. Had to chisel the ice out to get the wheel clear again. While doing this, I noticed that the wheel well liners are "fuzzy" -- its the only way I can describe the texture. They are not smooth plastic as Ive seen in every other GM car Ive ever had.
> IMO, this promotes the problem, as it gives the ice something to latch onto and build against. Has anyone else had this issue? What was your solution?
> Is there maybe another make of wheel arch liner made that is smooth, or is this possibly a '16-only problem that GM may have changed later? Thanks for any info.


If you want to try something different, these are cheap enough:









CHEVROLET CRUZE SD FENDER LINER LEFT (VACUUM FORMED PLASTIC) OEM#84156926-PFM 2016-2019 PL#GM1248269


Buying top quality parts, including fender components, is crucial, and that's why we from Chicago Auto Body Parts supply the very best for our clients. The item you are presently considering is designed to fit CHEVROLET CRUZE SD models, with year of prod




chicagoautobodyparts.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Every car I've ever owned has had ice buildup in the wells. 

And my oldest was a 67 olds.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TDCruze said:


> All gen 2 Cruzes have this compressed fabric or whatever "fuzzy" material as front and rear inner fender liners. Think all GM went that way.
> 
> At first I thought how cheap, but I have had plastic liners break from cold impacts and stone damage. So, these are actually a better way to go.


They also do a number for noise suppression compared to a hard plastic liner which is going to amplify noise in the wheelwell.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ceramic spray wax?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

thebac said:


> Daughter's "new" 2016. She came home this past weekend, and was complaining that there was excessive ice buildup around her front wheels. Went out to look and it was really bad, worst Ive seen....all the way around the wheel well. Had to chisel the ice out to get the wheel clear again. While doing this, I noticed that the wheel well liners are "fuzzy" -- its the only way I can describe the texture. They are not smooth plastic as Ive seen in every other GM car Ive ever had.
> IMO, this promotes the problem, as it gives the ice something to latch onto and build against. Has anyone else had this issue? What was your solution?
> Is there maybe another make of wheel arch liner made that is smooth, or is this possibly a '16-only problem that GM may have changed later? Thanks for any info.


Have the same issue with my 19 from this winter storm we had in Texas , just knock it off with a screen driver & hammer that’s what I did .


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> If you want to try something different, these are cheap enough:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank Blas, thats pretty much what I was looking for. I'll give it a shot. 


snowwy66 said:


> Every car I've ever owned has had ice buildup in the wells.
> 
> And my oldest was a 67 olds.


Same here, but not like this. Literally, it looked like the front tires had maybe 1/4" clearance all around them. She had taken it thru a carwash earlier in the day, and the hot water from that didnt even faze the ice. 


Chad20101 said:


> Have the same issue with my 19 from this winter storm we had in Texas , just knock it off with a screen driver & hammer that’s what I did .


Thats what I did. Hope you guys are ok down there. You're definitely not used to winter weather.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> Ceramic spray wax?


This was going to be my suggestion. Simply wax/lube the liners if ice buildup is truly a concern. I've never seen a car damaged by it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The reason there's 1/4 inch of space is from tires turning. That's where the noise comes from. 

Yes. They all build up that bad.

Minor inconvenience of winter.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Before we were married my wife had a Dodge Neon and those had smooth fender liners. A couple times hers got so bad that she had to take it to her parents and park it in the garage to melt it out. It was built up to the point of interfering with turning the front wheels.
The only thing I have found that works is knowing it’s gonna happen and keep up with chiseling


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Yep, doesn't matter what the inner fender is made of. In certain conditons the snow will accumulate and pack the wheel wells full. Only solution is to chip it out with something or park it in a heated space.


----------



## Camaroman (Jun 18, 2013)

Living in Upstate/Central NY, that has been a winter constant. The best solution is to knock out the snow as some else mentioned, only do it every day when you get out of the car, every time you get out. It will come out alot easier when it's fresh.


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

thebac said:


> Daughter's "new" 2016. She came home this past weekend, and was complaining that there was excessive ice buildup around her front wheels. Went out to look and it was really bad, worst Ive seen....all the way around the wheel well. Had to chisel the ice out to get the wheel clear again. While doing this, I noticed that the wheel well liners are "fuzzy" -- its the only way I can describe the texture. They are not smooth plastic as Ive seen in every other GM car Ive ever had.
> IMO, this promotes the problem, as it gives the ice something to latch onto and build against. Has anyone else had this issue? What was your solution?
> Is there maybe another make of wheel arch liner made that is smooth, or is this possibly a '16-only problem that GM may have changed later? Thanks for any info.


Curious, do you live somewhere that doesn't normally get that much snow? 
I live in Minnesota and digging/chiseling snow and ice out from wheel wells is pretty standard practice on every car, every winter. Well, my newly heated garage helps...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's honestly pretty satisfying when you kick a big hunk and the whole thing just falls/slides right off...ahh yes.


----------

